# Powerbait storage?



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

Any tips for season long storage of an opened package powerbait lures? 
I have had trouble with them drying out.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

I have trout bait in jars that is probably 15 years old.......it's still good.


----------



## Pooka (Jan 30, 2012)

Flathead76 said:


> I have trout bait in jars that is probably 15 years old.......it's still good.


Yep, I have no problem with the jarred powerbait. 

The swim baits and such tend to dry out on me though. Guess I could put them in a jar but that would not carry very well. Vacuum sealed bag maybe?


----------

